# UnderExposed quick question...



## thedawg28 (Jan 29, 2016)

Last night I exposed 2- 110 mesh screens. I did 2 coats of emulsion, 1 coat then let dry and another coat. Long story short It washed out at 5 steps and the rest of the emulsion was very slimy. Surprisingly the screen washed out and looks fine. I stuck it back in drying rack with my small heater at 80deg. before going to bed last night. Will the emulsion harden back up after being wet or am I going to have problems? Its not a very detailed design basically some simple wording.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Set out in the sun (or on your exposure unit) and expose the ink side of the mesh. Leave it for at least twice as long as good exposure would be, which would probably be at least 2 times longer than you exposed it the first time. This is called Post Exposure, and is a good idea even if the emulsion isn't slimy at washout.

Relax a bit about trying to get such a thick layer of emulsion. It is likely to make a slimy mess, as you have, as well as leaving partially cured emulsion inside the film of emulsion ... which tends to react with ink and cleaners and can become PERMANENTLY locked onto the mesh.

It is also likely that some of that slim has partially run down into the image area partially plugging it.

Are you printing Plastisol or water base? If the latter, forget all about trying to have thick emulsion, it is not needed.


----------



## mainstreetpress (Feb 18, 2016)

Lay it in the sun. Heat isn't as important as removing moisture / humidity so airflow is key. Lay it out in the sun since you d already developed it and you should be ok!


----------

